# Concours



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Is it really out of stock?

As I need some retail therapy on monday :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

lol @ the moment it is yes 

Rich beat you too it..!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Ooh been using this today, looks great

Yep Rich took the last one!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh ya bugger  

Whens it due in?


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

yeah, what he ^ said.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

I could sell you 4oz jar for.........say........£200.........BARGAIN  

Bryan

PS plus delivery :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

blr123 said:


> I could sell you 4oz jar for.........say........£200.........BARGAIN
> 
> Bryan
> 
> PS plus delivery :thumb:


Hhahaha, and I could tell you about a bargain, but I wont


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Alex L said:


> Hhahaha, and I could tell you about a bargain, but I wont


Ooooooooooh be like that then  .........next time I see a bargain you can.........as we say round here............spin on it eh :lol:

Bryan


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Alex, will pm you Monday....

Johnny


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Alex, will pm you Monday....
> 
> Johnny


I'm around all day monday, so I'll give you a bell in the morning :thumb: :thumb:


----------

